# Buster Crabb



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

not sure where to attach this one.

The truth about "Buster crabb" is out at last. when a Russian diver admits to killing him in Portsmouth harbour .
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7097646.stm


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

It must be true:-

a) Because it is on television, and

b) Because the Russians say so!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Well..I must admit i have just looked through the SUN newspaper and the storys not in there yet so it could very well be true.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks, Billy.
One of those things I remember from my dim and distant past.
I was about 10 when it happened.

Kris


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Dont mistake this man as the Hollywood actor of jungle /Tarzan fame.

John.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not that old, John (LOL)


----------



## AlexBooth (Jan 18, 2007)

Not sure about this one... seems a bit far fetched that;

1) The Brit Govn/MI6,5/SAS/Mossad/CIA/ et al would want/attempt to mine a Russian warship in Pompey Harbour. 

2) If Buster Crabb was an experienced diver etc why would he have been wearing a 'light coloured' suit in pompey waters which are about as dark as navy blues.

3) It's must be a conspiresy !


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

and so the secret goes on. We really want the records at Kew, but I bet they are under the hundred years rule. Only a guess, but seems likely.

Regards Ron


----------



## John Crossland (May 11, 2007)

AlexBooth said:


> Not sure about this one... seems a bit far fetched that; ................
> 
> 2) If Buster Crabb was an experienced diver etc why would he have been wearing a 'light coloured' suit in pompey waters which are about as dark as navy blues.
> ................


Probably means light weight not light coloured.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

I think that Russian has lost his marbles or is looking for roubles. I understood that Crabb was attempting to examine the underwater design and devices fitted to the Soviet vessel. To suggest that an attempt was made to blow up a visiting warship, in a British port, guest of HM government, is crazy. Even the British Admiralty, not noted for their intelligence, would refrain from starting WW3.


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Murky waters*

I remember the day as if it was yesterday, I was an apprentice at the time and on the Gosport Ferry and can recall thinking to myself that if that ship blew up it would make a hole in the South Railway Jetty. It was a windy day and the water was of the consistancy of cocoa. It was then and is now and will be the day after this.

Complete load of tosh as anybody who has sailed and lived in the area and used the ferry will tell you.

Mind you it it occupied the press for weeks when it was revealed that the old fellow had gone missing. Many a pint was drank at the expense of the press in the Coal Exchange and the Still and West after stories.

It was the first time that Russian Sailors were seen on the streets of Portsmouth for many years.

Smart looking warships as well.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh no!... now its in the SUN newspaper as well... LOL

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article476112.ece


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

As I have not seen this yet is the headline " Buster Busted" or somthing like it.

Paul(Thumb) 




billyboy said:


> Oh no!... now its in the SUN newspaper as well... LOL
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article476112.ece


----------



## cboots (Aug 16, 2004)

As Claude Cockburn once said, "never believe anything until it has been officially denied."
CBoots


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

I seem to recall he was older and down on his luck when he vanished, so the Russians may be telling the truth. Commander? (operating on memory) Crabb sounds like one old spy who took one wild chance too many in trying to look over the hull of one of Ivan's nautical toys. All the same, a hooah! to him just for trying-the cold war was very real, though it may not seem so now. I remember the fear on the faces of my grandparents as a very small child about the missiles in Cuba, and we lived and still do in California.


----------



## perry scope (Jul 21, 2006)

*Buster Crabb book out*

Read the true story in THE FINAL DIVE - the life and death of Buster Crabb. Published at the end of November and watch out for Russia Today programme.


----------



## Craig Antlet (Aug 10, 2007)

Ah yes - but was he accidentally "discovered" or was his presence "leaked" to the Russians by AN Other????


----------

